
Facebook Paid ConnectU Founders $65 Million Settlement - gibsonf1
http://www.alleyinsider.com/2009/2/facebook-paid-65-million-settlement-in-connectu-case
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Already posted: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=475873>

